# Where do you keep your CO2 Tank?



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Interested to find out where people keep there CO2 tanks? Also wanted to know if you secure it so it doesn't fall.

I have a metal stand so the bottom of my fish tank is exposed. Is it dangerous keeping the tank below in the case of an emergency?

post picts


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I keep mine under the tank, in a closed stand. The only concern, other than esthetics, that I would have to keeping it out in the open is children fiddling with it or cats or dogs knocking it around. Any high pressure gas storage bottle is somewhat dangerous if mistreated, but not if handled right. As long as a CO2 bottle isn't exposed to a lot of heat I don't see any emergency situation coming up. We should all strap them to the stand in some way so bumping the stand, for example, doesn't cause it to fall over, possibly jerk the CO2 tubing loose. If you live in a one room apartment, and it isn't ventilated, release of the bottled CO2 into the room would be dangerous to your health, but no more so than discharging a fire extinguisher is.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I have mine in a cardboard tube which i have glues a bottom on and made a lif for it.
It does not add that much security, just a bit of added bottom area, but its placed in a corner which makes it hard to knock over.

http://zoone.se/main/blog/technical-equipment?set_language=en


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

My tank sits in a corner between two doors. That corner makes a pretty safe/easy place to set the tank.










Now that Iv'e taken the pic it seems to me that the trashcan, although extremely useful next to the tank is pretty unsightly. I guess it's time ot hit up The Container Store for something a bit more, ummm, cool, to go with it. Maybe a bit taller so it actually hides the tank. *shrugs*

I have a little bit of space in the cabinet, but still, at this time, have a 20L under there as a sump with a RO/DI setup... that tank is a bit too heavy to try and jockey into that tight spot.

Grady


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine are kept behind my tanks setting on a flat solid object.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've got a open concept stand (read: real basic) and my CO2 tank is underneath my tank along side my filter. since i don't have kids or four legged pets, i don't have any worries of knocking it over.

i think as long as your tank is hydrostatically checked every 5 years, as was suggested by the guy who fills my tanks, then you shouldn't have any worries.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I should be getting a tank soon, so I haven't decided how to secure it either. However, it is a big concern. If a tank falls and the neck snaps off, the tank will become a projectile. Anytime compressed air tanks are used commercially, the wall has a strap attached to it so the tank can be secured. For smaller tanks, the problem is probably less bad since they have less distance to fall, but I'm not sure about that.

-Adam


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I've seen people use soda crates to secure their co2 tank, its big and flat, put the co2 tank in the middle secure the surrounding with soft objects and it should never tip over.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*CO2 Cylinder Placement*

Ocean - that's a pretty good idea.

This isn't the best place for a cylinder, but I'm pretty careful, and haven't had any issues with it's current placement on my 10 gallon.









_1.5 lb cylinder with an Azoo Regulator_

-John N.


----------



## ching4ever (Apr 9, 2005)

i have a metal stand same like you. below of the stand is exposed. i put the tank beside my canister filter and also tight it to the stand leg to prevent it falling. the co2 tank is put on top of a soft cardboard also.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

My 10# is under the stand in the corner. I doubt anything can knock it over.

Grady (gtrewjr): If you can find one to fit, a basket/wicker type thingy would go nicely there. That's going to be a problem since that is a fairly narrow space.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

ching4ever said:


> i have a metal stand same like you. below of the stand is exposed. i put the tank beside my canister filter and also tight it to the stand leg to prevent it falling. the co2 tank is put on top of a soft cardboard also.


yeah thats what I was thinking of doing... getting a cheap belt here in chinatown and tieing it to the leg of the stand.

I have cats and they are always poking around down there.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if you're going to strap it down, i would go with small bungee cords.


----------



## jstageman (Mar 6, 2006)

Am I the only one keeping my tank a good distance from the aquarium?

My CO2 tank is in the basement and I run the tubing up through the floor to the aquarium upstairs (and across the basement to the aquarium downstairs  ). It's in a carboard box with some styrafoam to keep the cats from knocking it over. Working so far...


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

RoseHawke said:


> My 10# is under the stand in the corner. I doubt anything can knock it over.
> 
> Grady (gtrewjr): If you can find one to fit, a basket/wicker type thingy would go nicely there. That's going to be a problem since that is a fairly narrow space.


Thanks for that tip Cindy! I hadn't thought about wicker. I suspect the CO2 will be moving inside the tank stand in the next few weeks, but I still need a can there.

Grady


----------

